# Motor Speed Controler Project (Schematic,PCB) PLEASE HELP



## Risto80 (Aug 24, 2008)

Dear Sirs

Plaese help. I am from Macedonia and I cant buy trough internet motor controller for my ev car. One man from the forum send me the schematic for motor controller but it was using some kind of tranzistor that it was very high price. The whole controler will cost more than 600 dollars.
So, please can somebody help me, to share some schematic, pcb for diy motor speed controler about 400 amps, I am planing to use Mercedes Smart.

Regards


----------



## Risto80 (Aug 24, 2008)

or uou can send me a service manual form some kind motor speed ocntrol so I can rebuild and prepeare a pcb and share wit all of you.

buy


----------

